# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  link για service manuals

## cosecon

Ψάχνοντας για ένα service manual βρήκα το παρακάτω site. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανά εμφανιστεί στο forum, αλλά εγώ εντυπωσιάστηκα!! Έχει άπειρα service manual για συσκευές αλλά ακόμα και για αυτοκίνητα και μοτο. Ένα απλό registration θέλει.

http://forum.electromaniacs.com/

----------

